# TuneIn Radio : choix des flux



## nanro (30 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

L'application TuneIn permet de choisir le flux de la radio écoutée en allant dans réglages > choisir le flux. Je constate cependant que TuneIn choisit toujours par défaut un flux de faible débit lorsqu'on se connecte pour la première fois à une radio encore jamais écoutée. Aussi, même lorsque l'on change le flux en faveur d'un débit plus élevé puis que l'on ferme l'appli, c'est de nouveau un flux de faible débit qui est choisi à la réouverture de l'appli.

Par exemple, si je me connecte à France Inter, TuneIn choisit par défaut le flux 32 kbps AAC alors qu'un flux 128 kbps MP3 de meilleure qualité acoustique est aussi disponible. Ensuite, même si je change le flux dans les réglages en faveur du flux 128, lors de la prochaine connection c'est de nouveau le flux 32 qui sera sélectionné, obligeant à chaque fois à faire une manipulation. C'est la même chose pour toutes les radios.

Mon iPad est connecté à internet en wifi donc je n'ai pas d'intérêt à économiser les données transférées. Je n'ai pas trouvé de réglage permettant de choisir par défaut le débit le plus élevé disponible. 

Est-ce pareil pour vous qui utilisez cette appli? Avez-vous une solution?

Merci


----------



## Roromax (10 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème avec la même appli et la même radio ! Nous sommes en 2018... Nanro, as-tu trouvé une solution depuis le temps ?


----------

